# Meg "Princess of the Isles" - Family Tree Help



## _Lindsay_ (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all! My name's Lindsay, I'm 25, from Scotland, and I'm new to the forum. I don't have a Goldie myself (have a 1 yr old yellow Lab), but I joined looking for some help tracing my aunt's GR's family tree. 

Here's what we know:
Born in Scotland
KC reg and KC name is Princess of the Isles
Age approx. 4 years old so born c. 2006

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I notice this is an American site so don't know if I'm asking in the right place but hey, I'm an optimist.

I know you used to be able to see the parents of a KC reg. dog on the KC website but can't seem to find this section anymore...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

here you go you may have to set up an account with standfastdata to be able to view the pedigree you are looking for, i have posted it bellow, just not sure f it will be visable
http://standfastdata.co.uk/

https://secure.standfastdata.co.uk/cgi-bin/pedserve-animal-details.pl?ub=2131423


----------



## _Lindsay_ (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I've signed up. Will let you know if I manage to find anything out! We think she's gorgeous anyway, but would be interesting to know about her parents.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

You can also try www.k9data.com. It may not be complete but if someone has entered her or her parents/grandparents then you should be able to track her pedigree down.


----------



## _Lindsay_ (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow!

Managed to get the full 5-gen pedigree! Thank you again for your help. Have just been "Googling" some images of her sire/g-sire. Had no idea that Megs has such prolific show winners in her pedigree.

Any relatives on here?

Sire: Rainscourt Son of a Gun
Dam: Cockleroy Cotton Kandy

G-Parents: 
Sh Ch Rainscourt Fall Guy
Rainscourt Ice Maiden
Abercarron Rhodri
Leea La La

GG-Parents:
Ch Stanroph Sailor Boy
Rossbourne Inspiration to Rainscourt
Lorinford Thunderstorm of Purbarn
Rainscourt Ingenious
Abercarron Ark Royal
Abercarron Shades of Gold
Prince Abercromby
Tekowha Chermesina


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

No help on the descendents but I love a yellow lab! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.stanroph.com/cgi-bin/dog_details.pl?dog=sailor_boy

Stanroph Sailor Boy


----------



## _Lindsay_ (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome and the link to Sailor Boy  Meg's face is quite similar to his -it's brilliant to see. Is he a British dog do you know?


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

You're welcome for the link  Sailor has a beautiful head indeed  Stanroph kennel is a top kennel in UK and Mrs Woodcock, the owner, is also a top judge. 

The sire of your Meg is a beautiful dog btw  You can see him here:
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=22052
He sired several litters  


Here is one dog he sired:
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=22051


----------



## _Lindsay_ (Aug 6, 2010)

Just wanted to post a thank you. Needless to say we're thrilled to see photos of Meg's sire and relatives . She's a fab girl and we love her to bits. No plans to show her now (already have my hands full with my Lab girly at ringcraft!) but it's nice to know she comes from good lines. 

I don't have any standing shots but here she is with the cat at Christmas:









With her Cracker:









And a "Look-I've-Just-Been-In-The-Sea" one at our local beach:









Glad to have found this forum!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

I know this is an old post but just noticed that my new pup, Brona, has Rainscourt Fall Guy on her 5th generation.

We are also in Scotland

Eileen


----------

